# Vehicle Wraps Edinburgh area



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Folks.
Toying with the idea of getting the roof of my 2008 mini wrapped in a carbon effect. Anyone know of a good company to do this that is failry close to Edinburgh and roughly the costs involved. 

thanks


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Have been looking for a while Ian havent found anyone worth bothering about, I'm thinking of seeing Bryan at Drive & Shine to do mine.

CF Roof and matt black rails.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I got a quote from Clyde Wraps is Glasgow a while back and they seemed reasonable. Bryans work does look good but it's a long way to travel just to get a wrap done.

They do work for STV and also did the FHM Boobie wrap on the Mini.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

swordjo said:


> I got a quote from Clyde Wraps is Glasgow a while back and they seemed reasonable. Bryans work does look good but it's a long way to travel just to get a wrap done.
> 
> They do work for STV and also did the FHM Boobie wrap on the Mini.


I've detailed a few of Gordons cars hes a nice bloke and some of his work is amazing, didnt know they do CF effect roof wraps though??


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> I've detailed a few of Gordons cars hes a nice bloke and some of his work is amazing, didnt know they do CF effect roof wraps though??


I'm pretty sure they can do anything. My quote was just for a plain black roof, but the site states they use 3M for their work. I just assumed they would have access to the whole range.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

what sort of price did he quote mate??


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

It's was £200+ Vat for the Bonnet and Roof on a Mk3 Ibiza. Pretty reasonable I thought, especially after seeing some of his work.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Only company I could find was carbonskin.co.uk but they are down in staffordshire. 
From the pics on their site they look like a good job though but its too far to travel just to get my roof done.

I would go to Glasgow though. Any contact info for the Glasgow company?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

ianking said:


> Only company I could find was carbonskin.co.uk but they are down in staffordshire.
> From the pics on their site they look like a good job though but its too far to travel just to get my roof done.
> 
> I would go to Glasgow though. Any contact info for the Glasgow company?


I'll PM you mate, they have a workshop in Edinburgh too.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

swordjo said:


> I'll PM you mate, they have a workshop in Edinburgh too.


Many thanks fella.


----------



## laffalot (Nov 27, 2007)

Try http://www.minidesigns.biz/ for a quote, they've got a unit in Stirling.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

swordjo said:


> I got a quote from Clyde Wraps is Glasgow a while back and they seemed reasonable. Bryans work does look good but it's a long way to travel just to get a wrap done.
> 
> They do work for STV and also did the *FHM Boobie wrap on the Mini*.


^^ Useless without pics..... 

But don't post any - you may upset some people.... :devil:

:lol:

google is my friend...I see what you are talking about now...


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Have been looking for a while Ian havent found anyone worth bothering about, I'm thinking of seeing Bryan at Drive & Shine to do mine.
> 
> CF Roof and matt black rails.


Would you need to go to him or would he come up here fancy getting my roof done too:argie:


----------

